# [SOLVED] Orange Box installation problems



## legolas1649 (May 17, 2008)

Ok...I just bought The Orange Box for PC. Popped in the first disc, waited, and a window popped up saying I had to install Steam. Simple enough. So I install Steam. Now when I try to install the Orange Box it wants to boot up Steam. However, Steam will not run, because it "can't load library steam.dll". I found this file on the Internet, downloaded it, and tried to run Steam again. Now it "can't load library SteamUI.dll". Also downloaded that file. Yet it still says it cannot load it.

What should I do?

I am running Windows XP SP2. Not sure if any other system information is needed...


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Orange Box installation problems*

hello i moved your thred to installation support.have you tried reinstalling the steam client yet?


----------



## legolas1649 (May 17, 2008)

*Re: Orange Box installation problems*

Yes, I have tried reinstalling it many times, both from the Orange Box CD and from the website.


----------



## legolas1649 (May 17, 2008)

*Re: Orange Box installation problems*

Ok, I found an unofficial full download for Steam, and that seemed to solve my current problem. However, it now says that it cannot connect to Steam network. Any help that can be offered with this one would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Orange Box installation problems*

Please post the link to your unofficial Steam download. 'Unofficial' might mean it's unsupported/blocked by the Steam network.


----------



## legolas1649 (May 17, 2008)

*Re: Orange Box installation problems*

Ok, here's the download:

http://halflife2.filefront.com/file/Full_Steam_Installer;18861

Oh, and I was looking around some other forums. Other people have this error when they log in. For me, this error comes up when Steam tries to update. Just to clarify.


----------



## legolas1649 (May 17, 2008)

*Re: Orange Box installation problems*

Alrighty, this one is solved. My computer recently crashed, and after I reset everything, Steam FINALLY worked. I have Orange Box all set up and working great.


----------

